# Bartow county



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 12, 2004)

Opening morning was cool and calm.  I watched three does feed under me for awhile which made it a good morning.  Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning I didn't see anything.

The acorns were falling.  The persimmon trees are still full but starting to drop, and the peach trees are empty.  Quite a few rubs are being seen and one person told me that they saw a scrape.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 12, 2004)

deer are moving all time of the day...several saw deer in the AM both SAT and SUN.  On sunday deer were also see walking from noon - 2pm.  Deer are like people, no 2 do things the same way... :


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 13, 2004)

*report from the upside down L*

Well, I hunted Sat morning and didn't see anything  but squirrells, stayed in the stand until about noon, then ended up going to watch the Dawgs beat SC (they had me worried for a while).  Sunday, got a late start, but put the tree lounge in a ravine over a junction of 3 trails, one of which leads to muscadines that have recently dropped....still saw nothing but squirrells....however, I do believe we had some mountain bikers go around the gate.  I heard some people talking while I was in the stand, but never saw them.  When I came out of the ravine to the road, I saw fresh bicycle tracks......however, there are lots of turkey sign over there.  Sat Joe saw a Hen with her poults, but he couldn't tell me how many were there, and I have found turkey feathers in my food plot almost every time I go there.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 13, 2004)

*HardCoreHunter?*

Are you waiting on the big boy and passing on the does?

Al


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm waiting on a mature deer.  It was only the first day, and I was having fun with my new Gorilla Arm and camcorder.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Good deal HCH!*

Did you get some good footage?


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 13, 2004)

Using a camera while hunting takes getting use to.  I guess for my first time it was not to bad.


----------

